# Best tv Cult Ever?



## thor4713 (Aug 28, 2003)

what is your favourite t.v show of all time and why?


----------



## ray gower (Aug 29, 2003)

Think I will have to go for 'Other' in the shape of Doctor Who. 
Older than Star Trek, the repeats that are showing still fell fresh and have always been imaginative.


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Aug 29, 2003)

I choose other. I think Farscape has, by far, been the best.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 30, 2003)

Strange set of options there - mostly shows that are still on, and no mention of some of the older classics that still hold up to, or outperform the newer shows.  
Ray mentioned Dr Who - which has got to be one of the greatest, but my vote would probably go to the original Twilight Zone.  Just a stunning show, that is almost more shocking for its age that one might expect.

Also, how about Red Dwarf (highest rated British PBS show ever, apparently - although I am not sure my source on this is correct!), Hitch-hikers Guide, Outer Limits, or a personal favourite Mystery Science Theatre 3000?


----------



## Dave (Aug 31, 2003)

I haven't voted either, I think the options are a little too modern too.

If you mean 'CULT TV' and not just SciFi then you would need to include 'The Prisoner' and 'The Avengers' and many more worthy candidates.


----------



## AVON (Sep 19, 2003)

I too voted for other:

As, many of my favourites that would fall into this list/catagory have long since passed into history! 

Would ave to put as joint first BLAKE'S SEVEN & Dr. WHO!

Others that I would include would be: (The Saint, The Avengers, The Champions, The Prisoner, Survivors, UFO, Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea, etc).

Newer shows (Knight Rider, Highlander,  V, etc).


----------



## BouncingAyatola (Sep 19, 2003)

*Hmmmm*

Favourite of all time would have to be Blakes 7 too.

However for "cult" rating I was tempted to say Sapphire & Steel, still eerily chilling to watch now, such a shame the series was cut short. For kitsch(sp?) how's about SPACE:1999, also surprised no one has mentioned the SuperMarionation clan, i.e. Stingray, Thunderbirds, Captain Scarlet, Joe 90 etc...

The Prisoner - definitely, though have seen precious little of this myself, and U.F.O. which I remembered as good and now seems a bit cheeks if I get to watch any 8-O

Oh yeah, Hammer House of Horror  and... anyone remember Project UFO? (maybe not cult really)


----------



## AVON (Sep 19, 2003)

ah, now being equally a fan of Gerry's other shows:

From SUPERCAR onwards (guess I showing my age!)

Favourites mainly, STINGRAY (had my first crush on Troy Tempest!)

(STAND BY FOR ACTION! ANTHING CAN HAPPEN IN THE NEXT HALF HOUR!)

CAPTAIN SCARLET Too (esp, Capt. Blue!) probably why liked UFO later as a result of lovely "Ed Bishop"!

Afraid, hated SPACE 1999 - and Terrahawks (out of all of Gerry's shows).

SHAPPHIRE & STEEL (another weird but wonderful gem).

As, was Hammer House Of Horror (fav ep has to be Guardian Of The Abyss - for having Paul Darrow in it, alone! - "CONFIRMED!")


----------



## L. Arkwright (Oct 6, 2003)

Hmmm gotta be Blakes 7. I used to run about with my mums hair styler thing that she had back then pretending I was Avon. I loved the Liberator. It was a great ship. I remember watching an episode of a kids program (I think it was Blue Peter) that showed you how to make one of the transporter bracelets.  I have to agree that Terrahawks was not the best show ever as well.


----------



## AVON (Oct 9, 2003)

Have to agree, that the "curling-tong" design for the "LIBERATOR" hand guns was, a bit ridiculous - as  said:

AVON: "They're a bit elaberate for a toothpick!"

BLAKE: "Depends on their teeth!"  ("CYGNUS ALPHA" episode.)

Even right from the start the crew told you what they thought.  They rarely worked correctly and got broken frequently!

YES - it was "Blue Peter" who, showed us how to do a replica "LIBERATOR" bracelet from a: "Robinson's" drinks bottle, silver paper, a button and, sticky-backed plastic! They printed a special instructions sheet - that had to be re-printed because of the high demand for it! (Infact, at the time it was the highest demand for any fact sheet that "Blue Peter" gave out!)

Do I get, a "Blue Peter" badge for that bit of useless information!  :rolly2:


----------



## L. Arkwright (Oct 13, 2003)

Thank god someone else saw that, I was beginning to think Id dreamt it


----------



## AVON (Oct 13, 2003)

Nope, you weren't dreaming but then again "BLAKE" was told by "AVON" that he was dreaming - so perhaps it was a mass illusion?:rolly2:  

Unlike the illusion that "PAUL DARROW" has now split with "B7E" - so we may not now get the new "BLAKE'S SEVEN" revival, after all! If something is still made it certainly won't have our cold-hearted, cynical friend, "AVON" involved, anymore!


----------

